# found my first matt



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok must admit i thought Buddy was going going to be the exception and not get any,well i found two !!! yes very small but still matts!

They were on his inner front legs,they came away easily but im glad ive been checking him everyday,also im glad ive had him shaved underneath and his inner back legs,i think i will get the groomer to cut his front inner legs short too in future.

So 8 mth old puppy owners be on the look out for the little devils!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh it is horrible when the matts arrive, I just can't cope with them and keep weller on the short side. Good idea to keep his legs short.
Good luck getting rid of the furry matt devils!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Donna .. grrrr matts 

I keep my dogs shorter underneath for this very reason ... inner leg is a horrible for matts, such a delicate area to brush out matts  

Keep checking daily .. its worth it .. they get big so quickly  

Hugs to Buddy Boy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Donna , welcome (finally) to our world of matts

I had two big'uns under Betty's front armpits last night too - its where
she hates being groomed the most ( which is why theyhad probably being secretly growing there!!). I ending up snipping most of it out as far too much wriggling going on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry guys just realised ive put this in breeding not grooming thread .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

......... Moved


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just in from having Izzy's first professional groom. She's had the runway strip clip and around her bottom trimmed, she had a few wee mats in the fine hair on her undercarriage, and I find it very difficult to groom her underneath.
Izzy's coat is wavy, not curly and my groomer thinks she won't be too much of a problem, although her coat may change after her spay.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Any pics Ali?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh Donna I can sympathise! 

Daisy has a wavy coat and when she was eight months she hardly matted but when she did they were easy to get rid of. The ones she has now under her 'armpits' are huge and they take a lot of work to break up before removing completely. Like Betty, Daisy hates groomed under there and also on her tummy area. 

The best way to deal with them is to do a bit of grooming every night/every other night.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Must admit it toke ages as Buddy just wouldnt let me anywhere near his armpits he's fine about me brushing him everywhere else.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

If Buddy is anything like George they come thick and fast from now on eeek!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea just had another feel and i ddint get it all ,im gonna wait till he's tired tonight and try and cut back the hair around there so its short like his back legs,gutta as he's just been to the groomers this week and it will be another 6 weeks till he goes again.


----------

